

Grub with Howard Hartenbaum from August Capital - eddylu
http://www.grubwithus.com/restaurants/tamarine-san-francisco/meals/grubwithme-howard-hartenbaum-san-francisco-sep-26-11-71cb8b8c0f6b

======
rdl
I'm booked; the meal is honestly worth $30-40 on its own. $20 to charity, $5
to support the awesome grubwithus product, and then probably $20-40+ value for
a random dinner with a VC. (for the right VC, I'd be willing to pay for
flights/hotel/a day of my time, so $20-40 is pretty low. If you didn't have
another way to get in front of a VC, or wanted to ask a random VC questions
independent of your fundraising, I could see it being worth $100+).

Also, he worked for Hughes, invested in Bubbli, worked in Luxembourg and
Japan, and went to MIT; all good things to talk about.

Learning about the thinking behind eBay's purchase of Skype minus Skype's IP
would be more than worth $100, but I doubt that would get answered :)

------
dustineichler
Howard seems like a cool guy, but I'm skeptical. How do these dinner events
go. $65 seems like a high premium to just say hi when there's 10+ people
there. Obviously I'm assuming a great deal.

